# Lightroom substitute?



## unkes60 (Apr 8, 2009)

I need to shrink down a lot of photos, a few hundred actually. I would use lightroom, but I would rather hold off on purchasing it at this time. I know on photoshop there is some sort of action thing you can do, but I'm not sure how to do it. I don't have photoshop either but I know someone who does and I know they would let me use it if I have to. How about Gimp? Any option there or with another cheaper or free program? 

Thanks
-Steph


----------



## NateWagner (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm sure you can do it with Gimp... or photoshop elements, I would guess you could even do it with picasa


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 8, 2009)

Try Irfanview.

It would be easy to do in Photoshop with an action.  Just start a new action, record your steps for resizing one image.  Then use batch process and apply that action to all the images.


----------



## photogincollege (Apr 8, 2009)

Bridge will do that for you as well, its actually photoshop doing it, but you can do it from bridge lol.  I cant remember the exact way, but its like tools, image processor, batch resize or something like that.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 8, 2009)

unkes60 said:


> I need to shrink down a lot of photos, a few hundred actually. I would use lightroom, but I would rather hold off on purchasing it at this time.



You could download the 30 day trial, do your resizing, then purchase later if you decide to keep it...

30 days ought to be long enough to resize a few hundred photos.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 9, 2009)

When shrinking photos in Photoshop I am surprised that the first thing everyone says is use an action. Photoshop has for a long time had the "image processor" script (file -> scripts -> image processor) which does exactly this as a batch, and it's nicely configurable.

You could download the Lightroom trial and use that to change the pictures. Heck you may use it for some other things and have it grow on you and end up buying it anyway


----------



## unkes60 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you all for your ideas. I actually allready used up my 30 day trial for lightroom. But, I did try IrfanView and it worked great! :mrgreen: There is a batch conversion/rename option in the 'file' menu. Picassa also seemed to have a similar option but that program does not agree with my computer, for some reason it kept closing after just a minute. Thanks again!


----------

